# My 4 New Females!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Starting a sorority of 5, within the past few days I picked up 4 girls! 


Pandora, Spade Tail











Fauna, Veil Tail









Monet, Veil Tail









Fiona, Veil Tail









Pandora and Fauna were from Petsmart and Monet & Fiona are from petco. When I got Pandora & Fauna, I went to petsmart and asked if they had any females. The lady said, "Yes, just one" and showed me a blue betta. Then about 5 mintes later, the woman came up to me and said they'd just gotten a new shipment in! I got first dibs


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

wow! very pretty!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks! When I saw Pandora I was like :shock: Woah. I went there hoping to get a red betta to add some color to my tank (since I have an orange, blue and green)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a bit worried about Pandora. The ventrals look really big for a girl. I know it has an egg spot at the moment but she also looks really bloated. Young males have egg spots too. Where did you get them from?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I'm a bit worried about Pandora. The ventrals look really big for a girl. I know it has an egg spot at the moment but she also looks really bloated. Young males have egg spots too. Where did you get them from?


Uh oh... I got them both from petsmart... She seems pretty big, she's a little under 2 inches maybe... Anything I can do to tell for sure?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

put a mirror in there. Try to take a picture if you can of her flaring. If there is a beard count that as a boy. Boys have the bigger pelvic fins and beards. If you look at your other girls they have these short little pelvic fins. Pandora kinda has some big ones


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

they are all very pretty! i really like the 1st one!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I really appoligize for such a poor quality picture.. :/ If it is not enough to tell gender, let me know and i will try again. 










*PLEASE BE A FEMALE** xDD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks like a boy. Females generally don't have beard that extend down from the gills. You can probably see the flare better in person. If it looks anything like my avatar's beard <<--- then yeah thats a boy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lvandert said:


> It looks like a boy. Females generally don't have beard that extend down from the gills. You can probably see the flare better in person. If it looks anything like my avatar's beard <<--- then yeah thats a boy


She doesn't seem to extend out as far as your avatar. She almost does it like the female on the bottom of this picture... she also does the downwards posture that is says females are known to do more so than males...










Sorry I dont want to offend you.. But I guess i'd really like to think that shes a she. xD Aw poo.
Heres another really crappy picture of her flaring xD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont htink she has a bear,i think you should really be looking for an egg spot though, thats alot easier and less stressfulf or her.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OOP!! I take my word back! lol. The perfect picture tells all! Thats a girl! lol sorry to worry you


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lvandert said:


> OOP!! I take my word back! lol. The perfect picture tells all! Thats a girl! lol sorry to worry you


lol. in that one picture you could see the other gill and it looked like a beard, but i was hoping it was a girl also, and i figured it out lol. its just the other gill!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL.
it's okay it's my fault I'm not a good picture taker xP 


That's a relief. I can't have any more tanks, so I'd have to return her if it were a him and I'd be sad. xD 

Thank you for your concern, I really appreciate it, I would've hated myself if I threw a boy in there.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I love that picture though. Perfect girly flare picture


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

she's purty. Two of my girls have longer fins like that, but I'm utterly convinced that those two are female. 


















I love the spade tail females.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> she's purty. Two of my girls have longer fins like that, but I'm utterly convinced that those two are female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theyre very pretty! They sure look like females to me!  I dint even realize mine had a spade tail until I got home xD She's my first that is not a veil tail.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never seen a spade tail before in any fish store I've been to


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Meggie6347 said:


> I've never seen a spade tail before in any fish store I've been to


I might be incorrect on this, but I heard they are rare??


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I dunno, but you don't hear or see them much on here.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sad update: fauna died This morning  
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104959


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh  I am so sorry for your loss.  were there any symptoms of illness? Poor pretty thing.....

My female Winnipeg has a spade tail but I was told that just means she is a veil tail and that there are no spade tail females..... hmmmmm. . I was also told girls usually don't flare at their own relflection and she gets vicious.... huh
.. I suppose I was misinformed then


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pucky21811 said:


> Oh  I am so sorry for your loss.  were there any symptoms of illness? Poor pretty thing.....
> 
> My female Winnipeg has a spade tail but I was told that just means she is a veil tail and that there are no spade tail females..... hmmmmm. . I was also told girls usually don't flare at their own relflection and she gets vicious.... huh
> .. I suppose I was misinformed then


She wasn't eating or very active. I figured it was because she's new & unfortunately my QT tanks can't be heated..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I took a trip back to petsmart. They had ONE female left. And guess what? It is IDENTICAL to fauna. At first I was iffy about it since they are identical. But since it was the last one left and she had gross water, I felt it was meant to be.

This new one is much more active than fauna was which is a good sign.
Any name ideas?


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

Flora!

Sorry to hear about your girl


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ClassicCharm said:


> Flora!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your girl


Thank you! Flora it is!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sorry you lost Fauna...Happy you found another and Flora is a cute name...Best wishes for you and Flora !!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Sorry you lost Fauna...Happy you found another and Flora is a cute name...Best wishes for you and Flora !!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## steve watson (Jun 22, 2012)

uhh i got a 1 gallon tank is it ok to buy a betta that looks healthy frm wal-mart??


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I love Flora! It's the perfect name. I was thinking of you at Walmart this morning when I saw a lovely red spadetail female. I'll send you a pic after I get it uploaded from my ipod...

1 gallon will work if you're diligent on the cleaning. Walmart fish aren't necessarily bad. Just make sure they look healthy. Ours had 6 female King bettas this morning. CRAZY.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

steve watson said:


> uhh i got a 1 gallon tank is it ok to buy a betta that looks healthy frm wal-mart??


I don't RECCOMEND a tank that small. Fauna was in that small of a tank temporarily because she will be part of a 5 Betta sorority. All my females are housed separately for noe in case of illness/disease like what happened to fauna, I don't want it spreading.

My suggestion would be to find a 2.5 gallon (MINIMUM) tank and have a heater in it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> I love Flora! It's the perfect name. I was thinking of you at Walmart this morning when I saw a lovely red spadetail female. I'll send you a pic after I get it uploaded from my ipod...
> 
> 1 gallon will work if you're diligent on the cleaning. Walmart fish aren't necessarily bad. Just make sure they look healthy. Ours had 6 female King bettas this morning. CRAZY.


Aww I feel special  Teeney my first female came from walmart. She's always been very active & wild- she's fairly bright for a female too. All the other females were dead or really rough looking... The males weren't much better.. But it really depends on your walmart I guess.

My PETco takes good Care of their bettas more than anyone. And they have the most in stock. Ocasionally i see dead ones in cups but the water is always perfctly clean so its more than likely illness thg gets em.Petsmart isn't too much better than walmart for me.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

R.I.P. Flora

F...M...L

Yep, that's right. I can't believe I was stupid enough to buy her. I had a bad feeling at first but I didn't want to leave her behind. UGH. two in one day?? Fudge petsmart, I guess I'll be at PETco tomorrow. This sad stuff is going to put introducing the sorority on hold. Poor babies!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm sorry you lost both in one day  poor girls. you'll find another one :3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

djembekah said:


> i'm sorry you lost both in one day  poor girls. you'll find another one :3


Thanks. I feel kinda bad that I'm running out and replacing them so quickly... But my bettas are in small Unheated quarantine tanks and id like to get the sorority together and get them out of cold tanks asap!

I guess it was a bad batch of bettas? I worry about pandora- I think she's related to fauna and flora since she looks similar in colors and was in the same batch. But she's acting well and has been acting well since I got her so please everyone hope for the best for her


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay so here is the new girl, Luna. My first CT.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Luna is so cute! ever since i got Kira, i've been a fan of crown tails. i wish i had a petco/petsmart nearby to go for different types of girls. i've got a couple locally owned pet stores that are nice but the betta selection isn't very good.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

djembekah said:


> Luna is so cute! ever since i got Kira, i've been a fan of crown tails. i wish i had a petco/petsmart nearby to go for different types of girls. i've got a couple locally owned pet stores that are nice but the betta selection isn't very good.


Thanks! Before Luna and pandora all my bettas including my males were veil tails. I like having a little mixture :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

She looks like lacey!!  but more darker


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> She looks like lacey!!  but more darker


Oh really?  I've never seen your Lacey before! Funny I almost named her Lacey xD


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice!!!! I'm glad you found somebody to love. LOL. The crowntail females are really nice. We have two of them. THey add a nice bit of variety to the tank.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's a compliment ;p i actually got lacey because i felt bad for her, she was LITERALLY gray when i saw her, and now she is beatiful and fat XP

that is strange though  would look like to see a pic?

i have Kristie, and Lacey my two oldest girls and CTs


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> Very nice!!!! I'm glad you found somebody to love. LOL. The crowntail females are really nice. We have two of them. THey add a nice bit of variety to the tank.


^.^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> it's a compliment ;p i actually got lacey because i felt bad for her, she was LITERALLY gray when i saw her, and now she is beatiful and fat XP
> 
> that is strange though  would look like to see a pic?


Lol IK  Ty 

LOL @ beautiful and fat xD Yes I'd love to see a pic if you wouldn't mind :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a pic (i need to update her soon ) :


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww Lacey is cute :3 I love the blue in her fins


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

You could kinda look forward to that ;p i had 3 wild type colored females, 2 CTs, and 1 PK


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Everyone is doing great! Luna seems to be opening her tail more than she did when I bought her, idk if it has to do with the water quality or if it is the bigger space or what.

Monet & Fiona have already associated the top of the critter keeper opening with food, so that's good. 

I have a question- is there a way to tell the difference between an eggy Betta vs a bloated one? I noticed pandora looked a bit bloated when I got her so I fed her very little but she still looks that way, even after fasting her for a day. I dont like denying her food especially since idk how to tell the difference.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think there eggspot shows more when there eggy :\ idk for sure


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

*Downward posture flaring*



teeneythebetta said:


> ... she also does the downwards posture that is says females are known to do more so than males...


 I personally don't have much experience with female bettas specifically (yet anyway), but I do know that all the male bettas I've ever had do the downward posturing too. This is Draco when I had him in only a 1 gallon, from what I've seen it just all depends on the angle he's traveling when he sees his reflection:










Don't know if this has helped at all, hopefully a combination of information will help you determine for sure. Either way, still a pretty fish!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ty quakersteph, she's deff a girl. She's got no beard when she flares and te egg spot 

So tomorrow the girls will be introduced. I'm gonna try to make myself fall asleep early so I can wake up early to clean the tank, float the girls, take care of the dogs and Cat's, blah blah blah xD will update with how the girls react! I'm ready and pumped!


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Can't wait to see how everything turns out.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

that's do exciting! I'm still waiting for the tank to cycle. I made some early mistakes that cost me two weeks and am now at almost three of doing things right and waiting for progress. so far...nothing. it's so discouraging. 5 weeks and no nitrites yet. ugh. but HIP HIP HOORAY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> that's do exciting! I'm still waiting for the tank to cycle. I made some early mistakes that cost me two weeks and am now at almost three of doing things right and waiting for progress. so far...nothing. it's so discouraging. 5 weeks and no nitrites yet. ugh. but HIP HIP HOORAY FOR YOU!!!!


Aww. I'd been cycling for many many weeks and I wasnt getting anywhere. I bought and added tetra safe start- it allows you to add fish right away. I've been keeping a close eye on my levels and I got OFL's okay to add the girls.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Everyone has been floating for a few minutes. Monet is flaring & has vertical stripes! Weird since the others are females xD

I noticed the past few days pandora has been lazy and not eating. If she doesn't perk up once her cup temp. Changes then I'm gonna have to add everyone without her. I'm afraid she's sick.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure pandora has dropsy. I removed her cup from the tank.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awwws I'm sorry!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you. Everyone else is doing good together. No fights, just nipping and a little flaring here and there. Heres them in order from MOST aggressive to LEAST aggressive.

Teeney
Luna
Monet
Fiona

Poor Fiona. She gets picked on most!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Unfortunately Pandora died yesterday  I was trying to decide between buying another heat, medicine & food OR euthanizing her. It felt cruel either way. Poor baby was darting around the tank, I left the room an came back an she was gone. :'(

The only thing that kinda brightens me up is how well the other four are together. I watched them the first few hours- no fights! Just tail nipping, it looks like the two meanies, Teeney and Luna have befriended each other (?) Luna looks like Teeney got her once but otherwise her tail is the same. Poor little Monet & Fiona! I hope the tail nipping ends soon and they heal quickly!


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know you loved Pandora a lot! 

I'm glad the other ladies are behaving themselves.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Spade tails were more popular in the '90's. The popularity of them faded out over time.(I love spadetails, though).


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

That's funny. I really like the female spade tails.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

How cute! I think one of my betta's is a female. Never knew females can gill flare too.. Maybe it just rare.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> How cute! I think one of my betta's is a female. Never knew females can gill flare too.. Maybe it just rare.


No they do it quite often!  Do you have a pic of your female?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe this is a female..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> I believe this is a female..


Aww cute! About how long is she? And does she have an egg spot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know what would a egg spot look like, but all I know is that maybe she could be a inch long. I don't really measure my fish though..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> I don't know what would a egg spot look like, but all I know is that maybe she could be a inch long. I don't really measure my fish though..


LOL xD okay the egg spot would be on her underside near her fins that hang down (ventrals) it's just a white dot. Some young males have them, but if she doesn't have an egg spot, she's prolee male. If she has an egg spot- she may or may not be a girl xD her fins look like a girl to me tho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh I see the white dot. LOL She is 100 girl. Do females make bubble nests though.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

she looks pretty...girlish-for want of a betta word 

Edit:some do some dont, people found some who have been raised where they can see males building theres have managed to mimic the behavior and recreate the "effect"


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes females sometimes build bubble nests. Some females even drop unfertilized eggs and put them in the nest xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I woke up this morning to give the girls bloodworms (which was hard with big mean piggy Teeney xD) and someone took a nice chunk out of Teeney's dorsal! Obviously I don't like that there's a chunk taken out of her, but she kind of deserved it... :roll: I bet Luna did it, she probably has the most guts.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

eaturbyfill said:


> They're beautiful!!


Thank youu!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I took some pictures of the girls today 

Teeney & Fiona









Monet's attempt at hiding..









Teeney & Luna








Luna & Monet









Fiona









Also If you guys wanna see my new tank stand I worked on, here it is  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=105673


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Good looking girl


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I want a sorority so bad. Maybe when I get my own house. That won't happen for a long time because I am stuck at middle school until August 2013.*sigh*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> I want a sorority so bad. Maybe when I get my own house. That won't happen for a long time because I am stuck at middle school until August 2013.*sigh*


Awh,  I wish I could have more tanks! The sorority is my only tank... Until I gradute high school in 2015 ;D

...that is if I move out right away xD


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

You never know.....I might be able to persuade my parents to get me another tank!
:nicefish:


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

My parents are unpersuadable(if that is even a word).


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol the only reason I have four is because I got my first female betta (teeney) a 10 gal starter kit at walmart. Then idid research and I was like > MUHAHAHAHAHAH... xD I can have more!


----------

